
Intel and Vivo join Sony and Amazon withdrawals from MWC due to coronavirus risk - maxencecornet
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/10/21131118/mwc-2020-coronavirus-intel-sony-amazon-cancel
======
maxencecornet
I'm pretty sure the MWC won't happen this year

Packing +100k people from all over the world in a congress with 6% people
coming from China would be insane with the coronavirus risk

